

500px Prime: A New Licensing Marketplace that Promises Photographers a 30% Cut - chris123
http://petapixel.com/2014/02/07/500px-launches-licensing-marketplace-promises-photographers-30-top/

======
chris123
Why don't they just fuck them all the way and only give them a 10% rev share.
Unbelievable. Rev shares should be 50/50 (at worst). Without the photographers
submitting, they have no revenue (and without the distribution network, the
photographers have nothing, on that platform, at least).

